# Target Terms



## bobohuuuuuu (Oct 27, 2020)

Hii! I’ve recently been hired and I’m literally so lostttt. I feel like they’re all talking in an another language.  There’s some abbreviations and terms that I need help on.

FOS
TSC? (I think)
Front lane
Hardlines
Softlines.
Set? Setting
Planogram
Lock up

?? And like what do you call those places where you put expensive products (like those lockers, the ones where you put Nintendo switches, apple products, expensive toothbrushes) 

and other’s that I can’t really remember, are there other ones that are usually heard through-out the day? Pleasee let me know! Thank youuu


----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2020)

FOS - front of store (registers, guest services)
TSC - Team member service center AKA the office
Front lanes are the checkout registers
Softlines - all clothing, shoes and accessories
Hardlines - pretty much everything else
Lock up is where they keep electronics stock in the back
Planograms are diagrams/maps/guides to set merchandise in a specific way


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2020)

TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION
					

This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post  People (Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)   Areas of the Store  239 - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

